# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال درباره آزمون لیسانس به پزشکی

## AM24

دوستان من میخوام امسال پرستاری بخونم بعد برم پزشکی این شرایطش فقط یکیشو نفهمیدم میشه توضیح بدید.شرایط: برخورداری از شرایط عمومی تحصیل رایگانممنون

----------


## AM24

دوستان کسی نمیدونه

----------


## gaem313

داداش لطفا کل شرایطشومیذاری اینجا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
درضمن این موردرو ازآقابهزادانجمن بپرسین

----------


## AM24

> داداش لطفا کل شرایطشومیذاری اینجا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> درضمن این موردرو ازآقابهزادانجمن بپرسین


http://www.oloompezeshki.com/license...1%D9%87-8.html

داداش آقابهزاد کیه؟؟اسم اکانتشو میدی؟
ممنون

----------


## gaem313

bbehzad

----------


## gaem313

ولی اینکه برااسفند93هستش امسال شایدبردارن

----------

